# JDialog mit Icon



## torvald (8. Aug 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Applet, bei dem sich ein JDialog mit eigenem Icon öffnet. Das mit dem eigenen Icon geht seit Java 6 mit der Methode setIconImage(Image) von JDialog. 
In Eclipse wird das Icon angezeigt, im Browser (Firefox) erscheint nur die übliche Kaffeetasse. Die Bilddatei (.png) liegt auf dem Server im selben Verzeichnis wie das Applet, so wie auch auf meiner Festplatte.

Woran kann das liegen? Der Browser-Plugin ist auf Java 6.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2007)

Ein Applet kann nicht auf die Platte des Servers zugreifen, weil es auf dem Client läuft.
Entweder du packst du Resource mit ins JAR, oder nimmst URLs.


----------



## torvald (8. Aug 2007)

Sorry vllt. hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich lade die png-Datei mit dialog.setIconImage(getImage(getDocumentBase(), "icon.png")) ins Applet. Das müsste doch gehen?


----------

